# Socal herf...



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok guys... There was some mention of a get together in Upland sometime next month.. I say lets get this ball rolling.. My free Saturdays are as follows:
Sep 2nd
Sep 16th
Sep 30th

I can meet up with you'all on any saturday, but the saturdays that I don't have "free" I have to work until 2pm, but would gladly meet up after that.
Lets do this!
Scott


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

My wife works one weekend a month so I'll have to find out which is open. Also, I'm coaching soccer this season so after 2:00 works for me. 

Looking forward to doing this.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

2-3pm till close would work for me  Just gotta get some of the other so cal gorillas in on this.
Also, we ought to find out the policy and BYO cigars at this place. I plan on buying a couple, but wasn't wanting to buy every cigar for the herf at this place.
Scott


----------



## jovenhut (Jul 13, 2006)

What place are we talking about? I might be able to squeeze it in between FB games


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

jovenhut said:


> What place are we talking about? I might be able to squeeze it in between FB games


Here is the place we are talking about:

http://www.lightitupsmokeshop.com/home.php

Its in Upland, Ca

Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok... Im sooo down for this.. who's down? 
Scott


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

I live in Corona...Im down if im not working ill try to make it LMK....


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Cool deal dude.. I'd love to meet ya.
Scott


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds good to me! :w


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

So lets get this Biatch rolling.. What weekends work for everyone?
Scott


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> So lets get this Biatch rolling.. What weekends work for everyone?
> Scott


My suggestion is to pick a date a few weeks in advance and make it happen.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, works for me.. how does the 16th of September grab everyone? Figured The 2nd is labor day weekend.. might be family stuff going on that weekend..
Scott


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

I can't do Saturdays unless it's after the clock change and the herf goes into the night, well after 7pm. Sundays are good for me for afternoon herfs.

No need to delay for me. Have a September herf and let's do another in November or something, OK?

SoCal7 was in deep Orange County. Upland is halfway to Manhattan. Doesn't anybody herf west of downtown LA?!?


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Downtown LA? You kiddin me? Im just a silly country mountain boy.. LA is a BIG city for me LOL...
Scott


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Aaron said:


> I can't do Saturdays unless it's after the clock change and the herf goes into the night, well after 7pm. Sundays are good for me for afternoon herfs.
> 
> No need to delay for me. Have a September herf and let's do another in November or something, OK?
> 
> SoCal7 was in deep Orange County. Upland is halfway to Manhattan. Doesn't anybody herf west of downtown LA?!?


Aaron...for us suburbanites, anything west of LA is like the Forbidden Zone in the Planet of The Apes movies. It's only 40 miles from here but it might as well be Manhattan. Come on out to Upland, it'll make a city dweller like yourself feel a little like Oliver Wendell Douglas. (google it)


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Also if it makes a difference, I can also get away on the Sundays that follow the "free" saturdays above. Those entire weekends are free for me.
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, looks like 16th is a no go for me.. got some family stuff to do, but I could still do the 17th.
Who's got ideas for dates?
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ok, so the 16th and 17th are out for me, but any other weekend will work.. Like I mentioned, the "free" weekends are best, but the "not free" weekends I can be there at 2 to start herfing.
Lets get this thing going.
Scott


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Is anyone interested in this still?
Scott


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> Is anyone interested in this still?
> Scott


I am. :w


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

BP, how's the 30th at 11 or 12 work? At this place in upland?
Scott

EDIT: At the very least, it'll be the two of us herfin!
Scott


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Poriggity said:


> BP, how's the 30th at 11 or 12 work? At this place in upland?
> Scott
> 
> EDIT: At the very least, it'll be the two of us herfin!
> Scott


Looks good for me.


----------



## Paoa (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm new but i wouldn't pass up a chance to meet some gorillas. I may be able to get up there but since they serve alcohol there do you think they'd allow people in old enough to smoke but not old enough to drink? I've had that problem at a couple of places.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Paoa, I will try to find out today for you.. I don't see it being an issue.. They just wouldn't be able to serve you beer. I will be looking into the hours that they are open. 

As of right now, its looking like Saturday, Sept 30th at 11am or so for the herf.
Scott


----------



## UP IN SMOKE (May 12, 2005)

I am in for sure in september. Any weekend will be fine with me. When you find out the time edit your first post with the time and directions.:al


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm in. 

Keep me informed if anything changes.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

I cannot edit the original post now, but I will start another one with the official information....

Scott


----------



## smokie stover (May 19, 2006)

I'm up for it.9/30/06--correct?
btw-there's a cigar event on 9/29 evening in Pomona.
Looks like a GOOD weekend for torching some sticks.
Ross


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

smokie stover said:


> I'm up for it.9/30/06--correct?
> btw-there's a cigar event on 9/29 evening in Pomona.
> Looks like a GOOD weekend for torching some sticks.
> Ross


Can you post more details about the cigar event in Pomona?

I am in Ontario Sept 28, 29, 30 then on to Newport Beach for a couple of days. I would love to herf on the 30th...Way cool!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Cigar Gal! Come AWWN! Meet up with us, and I'll buy ya a smoke!
I too am interested in this cigar event in Pomona.
Scott


----------



## smokie stover (May 19, 2006)

Pomona event will be at Mountain Meadows Country Club,LA County Fairgrounds.
Sponsored by David's Gifts & Tobacco.7:00-11:00pm
Tickets are $65,must be bought in advance,includes free cigars,buffet dinner,
door prizes and bingo.
Featured cigars are Fonseca and Joya de Nic.
Ross


----------

